

Linode outage in Fremont - mhlakhani
http://status.linode.com/

======
shirro
From Hurricane Electric: "A utility failure is affecting much of Fremont, CA,
USA, damaging some electrical equipment. We are currently working to restore
power."

<https://twitter.com/#!/henet/status/66466691856601088>

------
justincormack
Dont they have backup generators? I thought all datacentres did, although I
have known them to fail too...

~~~
drusenko
We used to be colocated at HE in Fremont. Real nice building. They have a
track record of power outages going back several years.

------
dfischer
Fremont keeps going out, this annoys me. I routinely have problems w/ Linode
at this data center. :(

~~~
mauriciob
If you already had downtime at this datacenter, transfer your linode to
another one. It will only take ~20 mins.

My linode is in Newark and it has been a long time since I had the last
problem there. Also, Linode is based on Newark.

~~~
reustle
I've been on linode for quite a while and never had issues with Newark.

------
evolution
"Power appears to have been restored and we are working on bringing Linodes up
now." [http://status.linode.com/2011/05/outage-in-fremont-
facility....](http://status.linode.com/2011/05/outage-in-fremont-
facility.html)

------
quanticle
Interesting. Does the Fremont facility have inadequate backup generation/UPS?

------
android2
"We skip the backup generators and pass the savings on to you!"

------
lawnchair_larry
Again! :(

